# Sify Mall -- So cheap



## sam9999 (May 7, 2007)

Look at this :: *shopping.sify.com/shopping/product_detail.php?pid=13177127&prodid=14210872&vsv=SMMN04

Y they r selling product with bill and warranty for so cheap. I think kuch to punga hai...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 7, 2007)

zen micro is a really old mp3 player that is why


----------



## sam9999 (May 7, 2007)

not only zen micro. 
Canon powershot A550 -- US  price - 180$
Sify mall price --- 8595 Rs with 1 yr warranty.


----------



## amitava82 (May 7, 2007)

is it worth buying? how is the sound quality, anything near sony walkman phone? 5GB for that price is really cheap.. if you guys suggest then i'll buy it..


----------



## sam9999 (May 7, 2007)

I m also confused yaar.... pls someone tell me IS SIFY RELIABLE ???


----------



## amitava82 (May 7, 2007)

you will get genuine product thats for sure. i'm concerned about sound quality..


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (May 7, 2007)

man... they'r showing SE W810i as rs. 13595

 while only 2 days back i bought one for 13.2 k with bill ....

 so i dont think they'r selling any cheaper....


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 7, 2007)

@sam....at the bottom of the page, where they are listing package contents, its mentioned " ZEN Micro Photo". isnt this the colour screen version? but the image given is of a different product. which product will they giving finally?


----------



## sam9999 (May 8, 2007)

I m thinking of buying Canon powershot A550 frm sify mall :: *shopping.sify.com/shopping/product_detail.php?pid=12221&prodid=14210516
Is it worth spending my hard earned money ?? IS SIFY RELIABLE ??
@ gaurav : they will give Zen Micro photo.


----------



## khandu (May 8, 2007)

i have been selling for years.. 

1) ask them if the warranty is dealer or manufacturer.. it just mentioned warranty.. can be refurbished also

2) A550 became obsolete a long time ago... removed from canon India website too... so can be dead stock at cheap rate or some other reason..

so do get ur facts right from them before buying.. ask them especially regarding box and warranty and bill...


----------



## sam9999 (May 8, 2007)

A550 released on 18 jan 2007 and I will call sify n will let u know abt the warranty thing.


----------



## gdatuk (May 8, 2007)

DId u notice the "Shipping charges extra" tag? well that explains a lot....

Also i saw Nokia 5500 in rediff for 9k.....can somebody check that out and explain if there is any catch?


----------



## Lucky_star (May 8, 2007)

sam9999 said:
			
		

> I m thinking of buying Canon powershot A550 frm sify mall :: *shopping.sify.com/shopping/product_detail.php?pid=12221&prodid=14210516



The A530 5 MP model costs Rs. 10,500 here. How are they selling this 7 MP model for Rs 8595?


----------



## sam9999 (May 8, 2007)

Shipping charges are 95 Rs so total cost of Canon powershot A550 - 7.1 MP is 8595 + 95  Rs. And I called Sify customer care they said that u will get brand-new box packed camera and warranty will be of vendor.


----------



## amol48 (May 8, 2007)

Check the prices of Sony DSC 650 on Indiatimes and sify:

*shopping.sify.com/shopping/search_results.php
*www.shopping.indiatimes.com/ism/fa...2=&k3=&k4=&k5=&k6=&k7=&k8=&k9=&k10=&k11=&k12=

So i don think it's that cheap!!!


----------



## sam9999 (May 8, 2007)

wat abt Canon powershot A550 and A630 models dude .....these models r awesome compare to Sony DSC 650


----------



## deepakchan (May 9, 2007)

sam9999 said:
			
		

> I m thinking of buying Canon powershot A550 frm sify mall :: *shopping.sify.com/shopping/product_detail.php?pid=12221&prodid=14210516
> Is it worth spending my hard earned money ?? IS SIFY RELIABLE ??
> @ gaurav : they will give Zen Micro photo.


 
Sify is much more reliable than Rediff and Indiatimes. In fact more reliable than eBay itself. I have been a happy shopper at Sify for the past 1 yr. You can really go ahead. Good customer care.

I got the Canon Powershot that I ordered from a local Canon dealer in my city. Thus the shipping charges was only Rs.45. I got a proper VAT Bill which can be used to claim National Warranty.


----------



## sam9999 (May 9, 2007)

@deepakchan
But on there site they don't mention the name of the dealer ??? How can we get to know abt the dealer so that we can find out the reputation of the dealer ??
And wat do u mean by national warranty ??


----------



## amitava82 (May 9, 2007)

I think sify has tie up with dealers. so sify take the order and pass it to the nearest dealer and the dealer send the product to the customer. National warranty is: if you have problem with the product then you can walk in to any service center (any where in india) of the company and they will solve the problem without any cost.


----------



## deepakchan (May 9, 2007)

sam9999 said:
			
		

> @deepakchan
> But on there site they don't mention the name of the dealer ??? How can we get to know abt the dealer so that we can find out the reputation of the dealer ??
> And wat do u mean by national warranty ??


 
They will not disclose the name of the dealer because if they do so, there is a chance of you going to the dealer directly and buying from them which means sify does not get any commission. As far as I've dealed on sifymall, I haven't had a problem.


----------



## sam9999 (May 9, 2007)

wat type of warranty Sify will provide ??


----------



## deepakchan (May 9, 2007)

sam9999 said:
			
		

> wat type of warranty Sify will provide ??


 
Sify does not provide the warranty. The dealer is the one who provides the warranty. The warranty card which comes with the camera will carry the dealer's stamp. Usually for cameras it is national warranty only. However you may check it up with the dealer after you receive the camera.


----------



## sam9999 (May 9, 2007)

deepakchan said:
			
		

> Sify does not provide the warranty. The dealer is the one who provides the warranty. The warranty card which comes with the camera will carry the dealer's stamp. Usually for cameras it is national warranty only. However you may check it up with the dealer after you receive the camera.


But after I receive the camera it wont be of ne help if its not a national warranty provided by Canon Ind. How was ur experience wid Sify products ?


----------



## deepakchan (May 9, 2007)

sam9999 said:
			
		

> But after I receive the camera it wont be of ne help if its not a national warranty provided by Canon Ind. How was ur experience wid Sify products ?


 
I've bought cameras twice from Sify. Once for my mom and once for a friend. Both times it was national warranty only. I was actually not bothered if it were a local warranty too.

Actually if you produce a VAT bill anywhere in a Sony or Canon service center they will do it under warranty. I think there is nothing such as a local warranty. Its either national or worldwide.


----------



## sam9999 (May 9, 2007)

thanks for the information dude.


----------



## deepakchan (May 10, 2007)

sam9999 said:
			
		

> thanks for the information dude.


 
Your welcome dude.. Keep the thread updated as to how the sale goes.


----------



## sam9999 (Jun 9, 2007)

y so much diffr in price :: *cgi.ebay.in/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget

AND : *www.cybermart.in/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=104


----------



## deepakchan (Jun 10, 2007)

seriously no clue.. the best place to buy rechargeable batteries and chargers are not online.. konica branded showrooms in the city..


----------



## sam9999 (Jun 10, 2007)

But afaik  SANYO and Sony batteries are awesome.....


----------



## flowerifp (Oct 22, 2007)

*Gifts to India*

Send gifts, flowers, cakes to India for same day delivery. *www.indiaflowerplaza.com


----------



## azzu (Oct 22, 2007)

spam )UCK OFF


----------



## flowerifp (Mar 25, 2008)

Online Gift shop to send Gifts and Flowers to Bangalore all kind of Occasions.
visit : *www.bangaloreonlinemall.com


----------

